# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: نحوه اتصال به google earth

## aghayex

با سلام خدمت دوستان من یه گوگل ارت پرتابل دارم که می خوام از طریق wpf بهش وصل بشم یعنی اینکه تصویری که گوگل ارت نمایش می دهد رو من تو فرمم ببینم اگه دوستان این تجربه رو دارن کمک کنن ممنون میشم چون خیلی ضروری هستش و عجله دارم :گریه:

----------


## in_chand_nafar

لازم مي دونم اشاره كنم كه مطالبي كه من نوشتم در مورد Google Map مي باشد شايد كمك تون بكنه
براي كار با نقشه مي توانيد از كامپوننت هاي شركت ESRI استفاده نماييد قوي ترين شركت دنيا در زمينه GIS  است اما مشكل اصلي بيشتر كامپونت هاي GIS يي با شركت Google‌اين است كه گوگل با توجه به قوانين خودش اجازه استفاده از نقشه هاش رو در ساير كامپوننت ها و APP نمي ده وگرنه شركت هايي مثل ESRI يا Devexpress يا Telerik كه ابزارهاي نمايش نقشه دارند به راحتي يه سري امكانات براي اتصال به Google Map مي دادن الان همه اين شركت ها كامپوننت هاشون به راحتي به Bing Map كانكت ميشه و دارن از اون استفاده مي كنند
هر چند شما با سفارشي كردن كليه اين كامپوننت ها مي توانيد نقشه هاي گوگل را نمايش دهيد (براي مثال ما توي شركت با استفاده از كامپوننت هاي ESRI و سفارشي كردن اونها نقشه گوكل را نمايش داديم)
در ضمن گوگل براي اينكه شما از نقشه هايش در برنامه هاي خودتون استفاده كنيد يه سري كامپوننت و ... داره كه شايد نتونيد به راحتي با اون كار كنيد و...
براي كار با گوگل Map‌مي توانيد به لينك هاي زير سر بزنيد
http://code.google.com/intl/fa-IR/ap...hmapinwpf.html
http://wpfgooglemap.codeplex.com/Sou...ist/changesets
http://greatmaps.codeplex.com/
http://brutile.codeplex.com/
موفق و مويد باشيد

----------

